# just ordered my mathews jewel



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

Waiting on mine to arrive.  Can't wait!!


----------



## hannah_renee94 (Sep 18, 2013)

I can't wait either!!


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

Which color did you go with? Did you have a chance to shoot a Jewel before you ordered?


----------



## mtnmutt (Apr 4, 2010)

I have had mine 18 months. Not sure I can give you a review you are looking for. I hope you shot other bows before ordering. I was very limited because I am 24DL. There are some bows that only go down to 24.5DL. 

I have the 55# black/purple version set now at 51/52#. I could not get 500 spine arrows to tune with it, so I had to go with 400 spine. That was a surprise based on arrow selection software (OT) and Easton Arrow Spine charts.

I recently replaced the factory string and can get 1-2 lbs more out it.

It is smoother draw than my 4 year old Martin Leopard, but more aggressive on release.

In January, I tore 2 tendons in my bow arm shoulder shooting it. I strongly suggest everyone warms up properly before shooting, especially in cold winter months. I failed to do this, plus had my sling too loose which caused too much forward movement on release, especially with a relaxed bow hand. The Jewel has a hard cam which leads to the aggressive release but many women's higher end bows have this which helps with speed.

Short ATA bow is convenient for walking through the forest but not as forgiving as a longer ATA bow.

I do elk hunting in CO forest so the shorter ATA was appealing as I walk through dark timber and do backcountry (backpacking with bow secured to pack) hunts.

The Jewel is a good bow, but each person is different in which bow is most suitable for them. I would never go and tell another person that they should buy the Jewel just because the bow is good for me.

Good Luck with your new bow and have fun.


----------



## B_olson (Apr 19, 2013)

I bought mine this summer, I absolutely love the bow! It is so smooth compared to my Bear I was shooting. There isn't a single thing that I would change about my bow, it's easy to carry, I haven't had any problems drawing it back, even in our smaller stands, it is very accurate and fast. I'm pulling 52#, it is a very smooth draw cycle compared to other bows I shot. Enjoy your new bow!


----------



## bow up (Sep 2, 2010)

There are lots of great bows to choose from , but for me it was the Jewel. I'm loving my jewel  As for smooth easy drawing, I haven't seen better. I can actually pull more draw weight with this bow than any other bow I have shot. I hunt only so I am not to worried about speed. The short axle to axle is fine for me because of walking through the woods or sitting in a tree. The grip is slightly smaller than the older grips, but still too blocky for me. I have a focus grip on it now, but have a torqueless grip on the way. Mathews strings could be better, but mine has lasted a little over a year. I will be replacing them after season.
I think you ladies will love your new bows. Congrats and don't forget to post up pics.


----------



## hannah_renee94 (Sep 18, 2013)

I went with black & pink! And I didn't get a chance to shoot it first because where I ordered it, they didnt have any in stock. But I ordered it from 40-50# and my draw is a 24. And my boyfriends mathews creed just came in with a focus grip and its bruised his hand.. I didn't like them in the beginning when I saw his anyways so I ordered the wood grip. But im ordering a torquless grip also.


----------



## Lhoug (Sep 19, 2013)

I am going in to get my new Jewel today. Its camo with blue accents. Unfortunately in my area there is few to no bows for women to test. I had to buy blind  and go off or reviews. however, I'm so excited I could pee my pants. I hope you love your new bow! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## hannah_renee94 (Sep 18, 2013)

Yeah there's not many here either! Im excited for you. Trust me im about to explode lol but I know I'm going to love it!! I hope you love yours!


----------



## Lhoug (Sep 19, 2013)

It is a wonderful bow! After sighting in I had an excellent grouping of about 7 arrows. I could grab almost all with one hand. (I have small child hands) 
One thing that surprised me was the weight of the bow. A bit heavier than my Craze but was not necessarily a bad thing for me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## ttate (Jan 31, 2011)

That really looks nice. I like the Blue.


----------



## hannah_renee94 (Sep 18, 2013)

That's really nice. Blues my fav. Color!! But yeah I had the mission menace and I know the jewel will be heavier. But it want hurt anything. When im in the deer stand... all it can do is make my shot a little more accurate


----------



## catlady3 (Feb 15, 2013)

I also LOVE my Jewel!  Never "clicked" with a bow so much til I got the Jewel!


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

It's IN......It's IN!!! My Jewel is in but came too late for me to get it today.  Hoping I can go tomorrow to get it. Gonna be a long night I'm so excited. My new wrist sling came this week and I love it. Can't wait to see how it looks on my Jewel.


----------



## bow up (Sep 2, 2010)

KSGirl said:


> It's IN......It's IN!!! My Jewel is in but came too late for me to get it today.  Hoping I can go tomorrow to get it. Gonna be a long night I'm so excited. My new wrist sling came this week and I love it. Can't wait to see how it looks on my Jewel.
> View attachment 1769823



Nice sling , but we want pics of the bow


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

bow up said:


> Nice sling , but we want pics of the bow


Yeah me too.  As soon as I have it I will post pics, hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## TXLadyBowHunter (Nov 12, 2012)

KSGirl said:


> It's IN......It's IN!!! My Jewel is in but came too late for me to get it today.  Hoping I can go tomorrow to get it. Gonna be a long night I'm so excited. My new wrist sling came this week and I love it. Can't wait to see how it looks on my Jewel.
> View attachment 1769823


What weaving pattern is that? Thats the first time I seen that one


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

It's supposed to be flowers. I don't know what they call the weave pattern, I'd never seen it before either. I actually found it on Ebay and just loved it.


----------



## OctoberAssassin (Sep 3, 2013)

Great choice put em down girls!


----------



## TheWolfArcher (Sep 5, 2013)

I reallly love your sling, I ordered my teal jewel over two weeks ago, hoping it comes in soon so I can share pictures...after i've wiped off the drool of course


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

TheWolfArcher said:


> I reallly love your sling, I ordered my teal jewel over two weeks ago, hoping it comes in soon so I can share pictures...after i've wiped off the drool of course


I'm so excited to get mine and can't wait to see how you Ladies dress yours up too.


----------



## hannah_renee94 (Sep 18, 2013)

MY jewel is hereeee. Just not fully set up. Pictures coming soon. I have tripped and fell in love and I CAN NOT GET UP OMG


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

:jam: Can't wait to see the pics. :rock-on:


----------



## hannah_renee94 (Sep 18, 2013)

smooth! Fast! Steady! Amazing!!!!


----------



## bow up (Sep 2, 2010)

Nice bow !


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

Gorgeous!!!! Are you loving shooting it?


----------



## hannah_renee94 (Sep 18, 2013)

Yes love it love love loveeee it


----------

